# FreeBSD not 'Screem'ing!! Please Help!



## sramaswamy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 running GNOME 2.28.2_2. I installed this wonderful HTML editor Screem from the ports (www/screem). Unfortunately it fails to launch. It just shows up the splash screen and then crashes. I tried launching it from the command-line but no error messages are being displayed there as well. Has anyone successfully installed the editor on FreeBSD? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sramaswamy (Mar 18, 2010)

Setting the environment variable *G_SLICE* to *always-malloc* and then starting Screem succeeds!! Thanks to all for looking into the problem. The problem can now be closed.


----------

